# Camping Near Troy Mi. (oakland Co.)



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy to be a new member. Been lurking for a couple weeks.

As the title says, what are the options near Troy? Couldn't find anything specific during a search.

We just bought an '08 23KRS for those interested. Supposed to take delivery in about 10 days. TV is not ideal but we'll see what happens. '05 Mountaineer with class III/IV tow package.









Great board you have here for all things Outback. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute someday.

Thanks in advance for any advice.









edit: need pet-friendly sites. Our 2 labs Like to camp as well.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome








And check out the MIchigan rally next month.
The more the marrier.
As far as CG Around Troy try Woodall,s directory.
click here
Jerry


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Dave!









Greenfield KOA wouldn't be too far from Troy. I've never been there myself, but my sister stayed there last fall and thought it was nice.

As jfish21 said, think about joining us at the Michigan Summer Rally in Ludington next month too.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Man you guys have rallies too? This place is going to be fun. I'm not sure about this year but we're sure to be in for a few in the future.









Thanks for the links too you guys. I'll be checking those out.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers! This site is AWESOME, as are its people. There is a ton of useful information, camper modifications/troubleshooting tips, recipes, jokes and anything a camper could possibly need. I find something new every time I visit.

A few campgrounds that we like and are nice and close for "shakedown trips" near us are:

Algonac Park, just follow Jefferson. Two campgrounds within the park. The outer park has a nice breeze and view of the river, but not many trees to speak of. The inner part ( wagon wheel) has lots of trees but bring mosquito spray!

Port Huron KOA is very nice! Lake is quite refreshing! Burrrrrrrr!

Lakeport campground is a nice little place. This also has two locations South and North. We prefer the South because of the trees and semi-seclusion.

Emmett KOA is near the Port Huron KOA and is nice also.

In Fenton MI is Seven Lakes campground that is also very nice but has a very steep entrance, but managable.

All these sites should be an hour or less to travel to from Troy.

These should all be easily found with a Google search.

Here is a nice link http://www.midnrreservations.com/

If nothing else this web tool is nice for planning a family trip. We usualy go with family and have 4 to 8 campers with us and we like to try and get spots together for community pit fires. I especially like the interactive maps that some campgrounds have that allow you to see where the spots are and what their availability is.

Most places accept reservations up to 6 months in advance. Some places hold spots for the travel weary camper who needs a layover.

All are pet friendly too!

Enjoy and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome FZ1Dave to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS

Don


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

wercertifyable- Thanks for the extensive reply! I will look into your recommendations.

HootBob- Thanks.


----------

